# White Wax Staff



## Tiger Beach (Jul 17, 2002)

Hi,

Does anyone here practice Taiji 13 Staff (of Chen Style)?

I had a hard time to purchase a 10 feet + white wax staff to practice Chen Taiji 13 Staff. Eventually I bought one from a company in Canada and had to cut it to 9 feet so UPS could ship it.

The problem is that when I finally got it, it is so different from the white wax I know. This one is snow white (I saw ones used by my teacher to be white/brownish with marks of barks before it feels).  This staff has very little flexibility.

I know my internal energy is not that strong yet, but I could not shake this thing very much.

Does any one know of any place I can purchase an authentic white wax staff (preferrably over 10 feet) in North America?

Thanks


----------



## arnisador (Jul 18, 2002)

Never heard of the 'white wax staff'--what does it look like (wax?)?


----------



## Dronak (Jul 18, 2002)

I think he means white wax wood.  I think it's just a name for that particular type of wood.  That's the type of staff we were told to get for our classes this summer.  I don't know if I could describe it very well.  It's tapered and looks like a long tree branch or something to me.  There's some flexibility to it as well.

As for your staff, Tiger Beach, I can't really help.  My staff is like the one you described being familiar with.  Some other people have staffs that are paler in color than mine, but I don't think they were pure white.  The color might just vary with the wood, which I wouldn't find too surprising.  If the staff doesn't have the amount of flex you want it to, you might want to get another one.  I have no idea of where to get a staff that's 10' long or more.  We got ones that were about 7' long and cut them down to fit our height if necessary.  I thought this was long enough, I didn't realize some forms used even longer staffs.


----------



## Tiger Beach (Jul 19, 2002)

Hi Dronak,

Thanks for your post. 

I did mean 'White Wax Wood' staff. A type of wood only available from China. It is well known for its flexibility and the ability to maintain the original shape.

I believe both Chen and Yang (at leaset Yang family) stylists practice the long staff. It is also referred to 'Long Spear' if you put the heard on. It is more for practising 'fa jing' than as a weapon. Though Chen Fa Ke and and Yang Ben Hou were both legandary for using this long white wax staff in combat.

Most Chen teachers would recommend at least 3 meters in length (approximately 10 feet) and Ma Hong recommends 4+ feet.

I am familar with those 7 footers. Unforturnately it does not work for me.

Let me know if anyone comes across with a 10 footer.

Thanks.


----------



## OneWhoKnowsNothing (Dec 13, 2005)

Hello, everyone. I don't mean to start another conversation here, but i have a question about the White Waxwood staff. What are the sort of things you should be looking for when looking into purchasing one? I have read that the thicker the better, because that was the way it was traditionally instead of those "tooth-pick" size staffs. I was wondering if you think that this website looks like a good place to purchase one, and or if you have any suggestions, it would be greatly appreciated.
    I thank you. *bows*
-OneWhoKnowsNothing

http://www.shaolincom.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=S&Product_Code=SCM101&Category_Code=WL


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 13, 2005)

If you are using a 9-10 foot long staff, it is probably thicker than most, and will be less flexible.  Even so, every one is different and some thick ones are more flexible than others.  This is one problem of ordering them: you don't know exactly what you will get.  As it is used, its color will darken with the oil from your hands. 

A heavy staff is challenging to use and challenging to transfer your power to the tip.  Keep using it, and eventually your development will be much better than those who use the thin ones.

Personally, I much prefer a heavier staff to a lighter, wushu staff.  Gives a much better work out, and develops technique much more realistically.  I hate the light stuff for any kind of weaponry.


----------



## OneWhoKnowsNothing (Dec 15, 2005)

Dear Mr. Flying Crane,
      Do you have any suggestions as to where would be a good place to buy a waxwood staff. Is the website that i hyperlinked a possible choice? And is that to cheap, what is the price range that those staffs usually follow, is$35 to little,...i wouldn't want to be thinking of buying a staff if $35 is cheap for the staffm because then most likely it is.
     I thank you greatly for your help. *bows*
-OneWhoKnowsNothing


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 15, 2005)

OneWhoKnowsNothing said:
			
		

> Dear Mr. Flying Crane,
> Do you have any suggestions as to where would be a good place to buy a waxwood staff. Is the website that i hyperlinked a possible choice? And is that to cheap, what is the price range that those staffs usually follow, is$35 to little,...i wouldn't want to be thinking of buying a staff if $35 is cheap for the staffm because then most likely it is.
> I thank you greatly for your help. *bows*
> -OneWhoKnowsNothing


 
I checked out the link you posted, and I think that $35 for a hefty staff is not a bad price.  like I stated earlier, the problem with ordering these is that you really don't know what you are getting and they are all somewhat different.

I am lucky to live in San Francisco where there is a good supply house, Brendan Lai's Martial Arts Supply Co., and I can go in and choose which pieces that I want.  Unfortunately, i don't think they have a web site.  You could call them at 415-626-8850 and talk to them, I believe they would be willing to ship.  Right now I think they are out of the heftier staffs, and only have the lighter ones.  I think the lighter ones go for about $20, and the heftier ones that I like are about $30-$35, ranging up to about 7 or 8 feet long.  I think they sometimes have some longer than that, and may cost up to $40 or $50.  I am not entirely sure of the prices, so don't quote me.  You could discuss what your needs are, what length, what heft, how flexible, etc., maybe they could select one that would work for you, once they get a new shipment in.

If you call them, tell them that Michael Schaefer gave you the referral.  I have a good relationship with Mrs. Lai and her son, Al.  Sifu Brendan Lai passed away a couple years ago.

I have also purchased some of their staffs and fixed them up a bit so they are no longer raw.  They are quite nice, and I could make one available to you if you are interested.  I can also haft a heavy grade spearhead on one, if you want something like that.  PM me, if you are interested and I would be happy to discuss this further with you.


----------



## OneWhoKnowsNothing (Dec 16, 2005)

Dear Mr. Flying Crane,
   I thank you greatly for helping me on this matter. I love the Martial Arts, sir, and i love the traditional way. I would like to learn many different weapons in the future, but the problem though, is that when i would be ready to buy one, i don't know exactly what to look for. I do apologize though, because when i asked about the staff, i do hope that you didn't assume that i was a practioner of Taijiquan(i wish i was). Quite honestly though,i'm learning Kaju-Kempo(which is horrible, but that be for another disscustion). I just need a staff, and i'm in search of one. 
I thank you *bows*
  -OneWhoKnowsNothing


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 17, 2005)

OneWhoKnowsNothing said:
			
		

> Dear Mr. Flying Crane,
> I thank you greatly for helping me on this matter. I love the Martial Arts, sir, and i love the traditional way. I would like to learn many different weapons in the future, but the problem though, is that when i would be ready to buy one, i don't know exactly what to look for. I do apologize though, because when i asked about the staff, i do hope that you didn't assume that i was a practioner of Taijiquan(i wish i was). Quite honestly though,i'm learning Kaju-Kempo(which is horrible, but that be for another disscustion). I just need a staff, and i'm in search of one.
> I thank you *bows*
> -OneWhoKnowsNothing


 
The staff is applicable in many styles.  So is the spear, which is also made from waxwood.  My staff work is from Tibetan White Crane, and my spear work is from Shaolin.  Tai Chi and most other Chinese arts also incorporate these weapons, and the weapons themselves would be more similar than different.  Good luck in finding what you want, and let me know if you want to hear more about what I have available.  Send me a PM if you want further discussion on this.


----------

